# I got a *new* horse



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

I know he need weight and a bath but isn't he cute!?!? He is getting shoes Tuesday and I will try and get some better pictures of him Tuesday or Wednesday for critique ... :lol: I am SOOO excited about him!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh! He's lovely! He'll be so gorgeous with a good shine on his coat, and a few groceries and some muscle. :]

Congrats!

What's his name?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

we are calling him Brodie- yeah i got him today so i am working on the weight, going to give him lots of hay and get him working on a regular schedule to develop that muscle- I am so excited


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Aw, yay! Keep us updated on him! :]


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

aww i love his colour! he looks great congrats!


----------



## Deanne (May 7, 2009)

Congrats! What a pretty boy, gorgeous color and markings, with some groceries and muscle he will be amazing!!!


----------



## trashcore (Feb 22, 2009)

Cute as hell! I love his colour!
You're right about needing some weight and muscle.
Good luck with him!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks everyone- i will for sure keep you updated


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

He is gorgeous i love his color, few grocieries and some muscle and you will have one heck of a boy. =)


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

He's purdy! That's my Great Danes name, only spelled different =)


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

He's gorgeous!!! But what happened to Taylor? Did you sell her?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

He has a gorgeous halt


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

He's quite lovely and can't wait to see him in a few months with some good food and love


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Ooh! Very pretty boy! How old is he?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Red- I sold her, I didn't have time for 2 young projects, granit Maddy is coming along great but yeah. One of my friends had to give up her horse b/c he had cancer so I felt that Taylor would be perfect for her. They clicked right away and she loves Tay so I still get to see her and know she has a great new mommy


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

oh here are some pics from after his ride and bath yesterday  He was still drying so his color looks a little funny is spots. I don't think he had ever been pampered so much lol

oh yeah and i ordered him a blue and black zebra blanket and fly sheet :lol:


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

He looks like those Akhal-Tekes. Gorgeous!

Actually, there is a lady who is/was breeding QH/Akhal-Tekes. It's on Fuglys blog, scroll down.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

he's a QH (registered APHA)


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

kchfuller said:


> Red- I sold her, I didn't have time for 2 young projects, granit Maddy is coming along great but yeah. One of my friends had to give up her horse b/c he had cancer so I felt that Taylor would be perfect for her. They clicked right away and she loves Tay so I still get to see her and know she has a great new mommy


That's nice! It worked out well for everyone then!  And I just have to say, again, that your boy is very handsome!!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

RedHawk said:


> That's nice! It worked out well for everyone then!  And I just have to say, again, that your boy is very handsome!!!


Thank you ma'am! I haven't had an already trained horse is some time so it is so nice to hop on him and have fun!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He is stunning. Beautiful golden color and such a cute face.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

*Update 6/17/09*

he is looking better .. and flax seed/bathes/good grooming has made his coat so pretty :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

*Jumps in my pickup and trailer to start driving to CA to steal a horse*

He is just stunning. Really nice confo and I absolutely adore his color.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

haha thanks SM... tues he tried to buck me off the b/c the steers and quad were REALLY scary but it was his first time seeing these things  so i think ill keep him.


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

He is beautiful! He has the same markings as a borders horse at my house.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

He's looking great! Flax seed does wonders, huh?

We finally have normal CA weather this week! June gloom hung on there for way too long!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

dana- i know the weather has been crappy! it was 93 yesterday- talk about cold hot cold hot cold hot!

flax seed is great!


----------

